# Driver IGBT de motor 48 voltios 3.5 Kw 73A



## Randall22 (Abr 18, 2012)

Buenas tardes amigos.

Tengo el siguiente problema:

Hay un monta cargas electrico de 48 voltios que uiliza 2 motores de 3.5kw 73 Amperios cada uno, uno de ellos para andar y el otro para la hidraulica de las uñas de levantamiento y demas.. Resulta que el IGBT driver de este ultimo motor se daño.. No tengo el numero de parte pero tengo disponible comprar este MG600Q1US59A es marca Mitusbishi de 1200 Voltios 600 Amperios
la datasheet se encuentra en www.alldatasheet.com. cabe destacar que el diodo flywheel del antiguo modulo aun esta en buen estado, de esta manera conecto en paralelo ambos diodos y el transistor IGBT antes mencionado que quiero saber si es posible me funcione adecuadamente, segun la hoja de datos me parece que no habria problema, soy tecnico en electronica y agradeceria mucho si alguien pudiera decirme si ese reemplazo podria funcionar sin problemas.

Casi olvido decir que el motor es de una fase solamente y siempre gira tambien en un mismo sentido, no se necesita un puente H para manejarlo simplemente un driver de corriente en una direccion.

Gracias por au ayuda.

Saludos!


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Abr 18, 2012)

Randall los motores son de CC? De otro lado ya verificaste la etapa de disparos asociado al Igbt averiado, por que de haber falla en esta etapa se te puede volver a reventar el módulo, Tienes una foto del modulo dañado?, y por último si este módulo controla el sistema hidraulico revisate que la bomba no este atascada! Ayudanos con esta info, y trataremos de darte una mano!

Saludos


----------



## Randall22 (Abr 18, 2012)

Muchas gracias por su pronta respuesta don Luis Eduardo, valoro mucho ayuda ya que tengo este problema desde hace meses.

Los motores son de CC 48 Voltios.
Ya he revisado la etapa de disparo de este driver, esta perfectamente bien, la compare con la salida de la etapa del motor de andar (que funciona bien y usan el mismo modulo IGBT) , y ambas estan mostrando señales similares al momento de la ignicion que es cuando el montacargas prueba los drivers y motores con un pequeño tren de pulsos.. por otro lado la bomba del hidraulico parece estar bien, el modulo dañado quedo en cortocircuito, de esta manera el motor nunca se detiene y al aplicar los controles de levantamiento todo funciona bien el problema es que el motor no se detiene y usarlo asi implica gastar la bateria muy rapido.

Gracias, lo foto del modulo dañado y el motor tratare de subirla en un rato.

Saludos.


----------



## Randall22 (Abr 18, 2012)

Adjunte ya las fotos de los modulos gemelos de ambos motores, ademas le tome tambien a los motores.

Es un hecho que mi reemplazo mas accsesible el MG600Q1US59A no tiene la misma forma fisica que el original tambien difieren en su voltaje de excitacion de compuerta, ya que el original trabaja encendido a full con pulsos PWM de 2 voltios mientras que mi reemplazo necesita 15 voltios, este problema lo creo capaz de resolver con un IC especial para manejar modulos IGBT, este toma los 2 voltios (amplificados primeramente a TTL) y los amplifica a 15 voltios con 9A de capacidad de corriente pico para poder encender y apagar el transistor en el tiempo mas rapido posible usando valores muy bajos de R gate.

La idea despues no es retirar completamente el modulo en mal estado, sino simplemente retirar del circuito su colector cortocircuitado y agregar ahi el colector de mi reemplazo y tambien el emisor, aprovechando asi los diodos del antiguo modulo y el cableado tambien.

El reemplazo posee una terminal de sensado de corriente, asi podre tambien elaborar un circuito que no permita que la corriente supere los 150A, quizas menos, este es el valor de los fusibles que tiene el motor y nunca se han quemado, por eso es posible asegurar que ni en condiciones de extrema carga del motor la corriente llega a ese nivel.

Muchas gracias por su atencion, espero sus comentarios y criticas.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Abr 19, 2012)

Randall a la vista esos modulos de potencia son del tipo darlington y por lo que comentas del voltaje de excitacion lo confirmas, entonces de hacer la conversión a IGBT hay que tener sumo cuidado con el voltaje de corte y saturación que en los Igbt es del rango de los -15 y +15 voltios respectivamente, pero en caso de tener una sola fuente, te recomiendo utilizes el driver IR2127, para la Aplicacion que necesitas ellos tienen unas notas tecnicas.

la pagina de los datos técnicos es esta:

http://www.irf.com/product-info/datasheets/data/ir2127.pdf

Importante observar como el es pulso de activacion del circuito existente por que de ser negado se necesitaria de usar el IR2128.

Saludos


----------



## Randall22 (Abr 19, 2012)

Buenos dias.

Gracias don Luis, me sorprende saber que los modulos son tipo darlington no lo sabia.

Con respecto al circuito integrado que me recomiendas, ya compre el TC4422, que no tiene tantas protecciones ni es tan seguro como el que me recomiendas pero me gusto por la alta capacidad de corriente y asi encender mas rapido el IGBT. ademas segun estuve viendo tambien parece ser inmune pero no se hasta que punto. Comparando estos dos drivers cual me recomiendas el TC4422 o el IR2127?

Lo que que pienso hacer es tomar los 48 voltios y regularlos a 16 voltios mediante zener y transistor, el negativo de esta fuente va al negativo de los 48 voltios y que es tambien el emisor del IGBT. El motor se conecta de la siguiente manera: una terminal va al + de la bateria, el otro terminal va al colector del modulo y el emisor de este a tierra, es un driver de low side entonces segun entiendo.

Sera correcto si configuro la fuente de esa manera mencionada sabiendo que utilizo el TC4422 o sera necesario el IR2127?

Gracias por su amable ayuda don Luis.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Abr 19, 2012)

Randall el tema de usar el TC4422 es que viene diseñado solo para mosfet y para completar requiere de un tranformador de aislamiento galvanico de alta frecuencia para el switcheo de este a lo cual hace que se vuelva más complejo el tema, hace un tiempo atrás subi unos esquemas para el disparo de unos IGBT que usaban el pc923 y el pc929, este esquema explica como debe de ser la fuente dual para el disparo del IGBT, el pc923 y su configuración será la mas sencilla de usar, debido a que si miraste con más atención la ficha tecnica del modulo IGBT que quieres usar se requieren de valores cercanos al Vge de +/- 15 Voltios y el con el IR2127  podría funcionar pero de pronto por la limitante del voltaje máximo aplicable a este IC(24 Voltios más la caida del voltaje del diodo de protección) se nos pueden presentar disparos erraticos en el modulo de potencia haciendo que este se nos reviente nuevamente. este es el link en donde esta el montaje para el PC923:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/conexion-ir2110-high-and-low-driver-mosfet-6334/

Ahi adjunte dos imagenes revisalos y me comentas.

Saludos


----------



## Randall22 (Abr 20, 2012)

Gracias nuevamente por la ayuda.

No habia notado que el modulo requiere de ±15 voltios en la gate, pensaba que solo requeria +15. estuve revisando el tema que me recomendaste, pero todavia no comprendo como es que se forma el voltaje negativo, supongo que N1 va conectado al negativo de los 48 voltios y E1 tambien debe ir conectado al mismo ya que es el emisor del IGBT.

No creo que sea asi mas bien debe ser que N1 va conectado a una fuente negativa pero no tengo de donde sacar ese voltaje negativo. Me parece que E1 es el emisor del IGBT y este en mi circuito va puesto a el negativo de los 48 voltios que es ahi mismo donde va N1? 

Podrias aclararme la duda don Luis, por todo lo demas me parece muy bien utilizar ese circuito.

Que tengan un buen dia y saludos.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Abr 20, 2012)

Randall

Si te fijas en los planos hay un Zenner de 10 Voltios en el esquema de los optoacopadlores en el lado derecho, de ahi se genera el voltaje dual en donde saturan con + 14 voltios el igbt y lo ponen en corte con los -10 Voltios, este tipo de esquema es el que usan la mayoría de fabricantes de variadores en el mundo, para ahorrar costos, ahora bien si quieres tener certeza de que sean +/- 15 la fuente tiene que ser de 30 voltios y el zenner para la division del voltaje de 15 Voltios,  asi es como generan la fuente dual, que en el caso tuyo de ser un IGBT low side no habría problema de referenciar con el negativo de la fuente de 48 voltios. De por si el equema tal y como está diseñado funcionaría sin problemas.

Saludos

Saludos


----------



## Randall22 (Abr 20, 2012)

Buenas tardes.

Gracias por la explicacion, se nota que tiene usted mucha experiencia en esto don Luis.

Comprendo muy bien lo de la fuente dual y lo de los 30 voltios que se dividen por la mitad, pero no termino de salir de la gran duda que si E1 y N1 se conectan juntos al negativo de los 48 voltios, no habra entonces caida de tension en el zener y no tendre el voltaje negativo  lamento no poder comprenderlo y agradeceria si pudiera explicarme solo un poco.

Si E1 es el emisor de mi IGBT entonces este por fuerza debe ir al negativo de los 48 voltios pero entonces donde va N1?

Gracias nuevamente don Luis.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Abr 20, 2012)

Bueno, tienes razon, lo que pasa es que estos sistemas vienen diseñados para usar fuentes aisladas de la carga! Entoces de ser necesario tendrías que usar una fuente DC-DC ( no nesecitas mas de 500mA/24V)que este aislada galvanicamente para hacer esta operación,  de modo que puedas hacer el disparo para poner en corte el Igbt sin que este se ponga en corto con el potencial negativo de la fuente de la montacargas, 

Te adjunto un link de una pagina en donde muestran este tipo de fuente que son para montaje en circuito impreso.

http://www.current-logic.com/dcdc/CLD10.pdf

Saludos


----------



## Randall22 (Abr 23, 2012)

Ok don Luis, ya veo que se trataba de una fuente aislada, voy a ver donde consigo estas fuentes, estuve buscando en ebay pero no encontre.. 

Mas bien antes de proceder a comprar el modulo y demas partes quiero aclarar mi duda principal, que es si el modulo MG600Q1US59A (suponiendo que fabrico un buen circuito de disparo con la fuente aislada y todo lo demas que me recomendaste) podria este modulo soportar la corriente pulsada con un ciclo de trabajo de 0.5 con maxima duracion del pulso de 2 milisegundos a corrientes de casi 100A? podria este modulo manejar este motor sin fallar?

tambien esta este otro modulo: CM200DY-12H IGBT POWER MODULE 200A 600V es mas bajo en voltaje y corriente que el otro pero aun asi podria tambien este otro llevar bien el motor? 

Sinceramente no se como calcular el estress termico en el dispositivo dadas las corrientes, voltajes y perdidas y no se entonces que tan bien estan estos modulos para la aplicacion requerida...

Gracias por su valiosa colaboracion don Luis.

Saludos.


----------



## Randall22 (Abr 25, 2012)

Buenos dias.

Ya que se complica todo, debido a que el modulo original es darlington, entonces pense que la mejor opcion seria conseguir un modulo darlington y asi me evito conseguir la fuente aislada y tener que construir el circuito de disparo, para esto estuve viendo el 1DI300ZN-120 de Fuji, este es darlington de 300A en 1200 voltios, por cierto muy barato  segun estuve viendo este podria funcionar tan solo con conectarlo al disparo del modulo original, la hoja de datos no esta muy clara pero eso es lo que me parece. Don Luis usted cree que el disparo de 2 voltios pueda saturar este modulo? y acaso este no requiere de voltaje negativo en la base?

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Abr 25, 2012)

Hola Randall 

Segun la ficha tecnica para una corriente de 180 amps estaríamos en ese rango de los 2 voltios, lo único que hay que tener cuidado es con la corriente de base que podría llegar a 4 amps. y acuerdate que con los transistores BJT, DARLINGTON, estos son saturados por corriente, caso contrario de los IGBT y Mosfet que son saturados por voltaje positivo y puestos en corte con voltaje negativo.De otro lado, mira en la etapa de disparos original del montacarga la corriente máxima de los transistores para asi saber si el Beta de este darlington sirve (recuerda la ganancia hfe en donde la corriente de la base se multiplica por este valor y asi obtienes la corriente que puedes obtener en el colector, que para este caso es de 75 con una corriente de Base de 4 amperios (2.5 v). Si puedes coloca una foto de esa etapa . Si esta etapa es robusta puedes colocar este transistor si problemas.

Mira esta otra opcion de darlington

http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/21340/POWEREX/KS624530.html

Saludos


----------



## Randall22 (Abr 26, 2012)

Gracias don Luis.

voy a tomar tiempo para poner el multimetro en serie con el circuito de disparo del modulo en buen estado y asi ver cuanta corriente consume el modulo original y a ver si esta cerca de la corriente que va requerir el modulo nuevo.

La opcion que me recomendo del KS624530 300A 600V me parece muy buena pero encontre este otro KS621240 400A 1200V, tiene el mismo voltaje de saturacion y un rendimiento muy muy superior pero mas caro eso si aunque creo que voy a comprar ese porque es mas robusto.

Adjunto una foto de lo que creo son las etapas de control de los modulos, aqui se ven varios transistores de encapsulado TO-220, unos con disipador y otro no, voy a revisar cuales son en realidad.

Por otro lado me di cuenta que el modulo original es el Fuji ET439, pero no encuentro la hoja de datos de este por ningun lado, este es bastante caro y no lo pienso comprar en algunos sitios dice que es de 200A 600V y en otros sitios dicen que es 500A 600V, desearia saber de cuanto es en realidad para asi saber si mi reemplazo es mejor o peor... pero en fin parece que el fabricante guarda muy bien el secreto..

Saludos.


----------



## Randall22 (Abr 26, 2012)

Ya pude localizar el transistor encargado de disparar el modulo, se trata de un 2SC2612 que soporta 3 amperios continuos y 6 amperios pulsado, el transistor es uno de los que aparece en la fotografia, esta sin disipador y quizas mejor si le pongo uno. segun veo este transistor soportaria alimentar muy bien al modulo ya que si el pico de corriente del motor no va alcanzar los 150 amperios entonces con una hfe de 75 no se necesita mas de 2 amperios cierto? Creo que el transistor esta bien entonces..

Ahora bien veo que el modulo que me recomendaste KS624530 300A 600V tiene un voltaje de base para saturacion maximo de 2.5 voltios, en cambio el que yo quiero usar KS621240 400A 1200V tiene un volatje de base maximo para saturacion de 3.5 voltios y el circuito del montacargas apenas da 2 voltios, estuve viendo las graficas y parece que necesito al menos 2.8 voltios para la saturacion consiguiendo 2.5A corriente de base.

Que me recomendaria don Luis usar el que menciono usted o usar el que quiero porque es mas robusto? si uso el que quiero debere modificar el circuito para que entregue 2.8 voltios? o con los 2 voltios aun lo saturaria? 

Muchas gracias nuevamente por todo el apoyo.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Abr 27, 2012)

Hola Randall

Perdon por no responder antes pero es que estuve un poco enfermo 

Los motores a full carga nos dan algo asi como 80 amperios, el par de arranque de un motor de CC es + / - 1.3 a 1.5 veces la corriente de armadura, que para este motor seria como 110 amperios, pero como este motor es para la bomba hidraulica la corriente instantanea va ser la minima. Entonces usar el transistor que te recomiento es viable.

Si tu miras en la pagina 3 del datasheet del módulo para una corriente de 80 amperios, el voltaje minímo para saturar el transistor y obtener una corriente de base de 200mA es de 1.5 Voltios aprox, Entonces por ese lado no hay problema .

Ahora toca revisar es como adaptamos los cables de disparo del modulo viejo al nuevo modulo ya que se tienen 2 pines solamente(B y Bx)

Por mi lado voy a tratar de consultar con una amiga que vende modulos raros conseguir el pin-out del modulo ET439, además de que posiblemente ella te pueda vender el módulo recomendado.

Saludos


----------



## Randall22 (Abr 27, 2012)

Gracias don Luis ojala se recupere pronto.

Sobre la corriente del motor, estuve midiendola conectando el motor directamente a la bateria, llega a los 75A sin carga, y en condiciones de maxima carga, levantando algo muy pesado o con la bateria muy descargada alcanza casi los 150A, anteriormente habia dicho que los fusibles son de 150A pero me equivoque, el rating de los fusibles es de 150V 200A, es decir, en las peores condiciones llegaria a 150A como maximo, es aun asi viable el uso del modulo? vi que que el modulo soporta a 48 voltios en un pulso de 1ms los 400A pero si es repetitivo podra soportar los 150A? aunque esos 150A que vi son a DC pura conectandola a la bateria, pulsado con ciclo de trabajo 50% deberia ser un poco menos no se, quizas los 110A que usted dice..

Sobre el pin out del ET439 se puede ver en el propio modulo, identifique tres diodos flywheel que aun funcionan y los quiero dejar, dos de potencia y uno mas pequeño que probablemente proteje la fuente del circuito de disparo, sera buena idea dejarlos? aparte de esto tiene tres treminales mas:

B: base, la desconecto y conecto a el modulo nuevo.
Bo: sin conexion
E: emisor auxiliar que tampoco se conecta. 

Me quedaria sin resolver donde va Bx, que probablemente sea el equivalente a Bo que no se conecta..

El modulo que me recomendaste lo encontre en ebay por $60 incluido envio, claro no esta completemante nuevo pero me arriesgaria por lo barato que esta.

Gracias y saludos que se encuentre mejor.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Abr 27, 2012)

Randall si en el modulo aparece el pinout por favor postealo para revisar bien su configuración , y con respecto si es viable el uso del módulo, tendriamos que revisar cuantas veces el sistema activa el transistor, debido .a que el pulso de corriente es muy corto (400 A 1ms), si no es muy repetitivo el ciclo lo podriamos usar pero si no tendriamos que revisar otro tipo de módulo.

Pero como tu dices que es la bomba hidraulica no habría problema.

Saludos


----------



## Randall22 (Abr 30, 2012)

Hola, 

Adjunto la foto con el pinout, el PK es catodo, el PA es anodo de los diodos, K y A son del tercer diodo.
C es el colector, E son los emisores, B base y Bo. 

Planeo abrir el circuito del colector solamente y poner ahi el Colector del nuevo modulo, tambien cambio el cable de la base para la base del modulo nuevo, de esta manera no hay necesidad de quitar el modulo viejo, usaria cables cortos y del calibre adecuado con terminales de cobre.

Con respecto a la corriente de 400A en un solo pulso de 1ms, es el maximo que puede soportar el transistor a 48V y sin repeticion.. En el montacargas sera repetitivo a 2 ms (max) con maximo de 100A aproximadamente, pero en el peor de lo casos solamente, en condiciones regulares podria ser a solo 75A..


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Abr 30, 2012)

Hola Randall!

Revisando el pinout necesito que me aclares algo:

Si PK1 va al borne positivo de la batería, por favor dime a donde va conectado PK2! observo que en la foto lo llamas +I hacia donde va esa barra?, por que no veo que va conectada al colector del transistor,en caso de ir a otro lugar, necesitamos tener bien definido el diagrama de fuerza, por que si miras el modulo de remplazo se tiene un diodo en antiparalelo incorporado que nos podría generar incovenientes al momento de polarizar el transistor dependiendo de donde valla conectado PK2!

Puedo llegar a pensar que los diodos en esa configuración los usan para un contactor de bypass, estoy en lo cierto???? , los tres diodos son completamente independientes cada uno del otro?es decir no estan interconectados internamente?

Aclarame esto y sacamos este tema adelante!!!

Saludos


----------



## Randall22 (May 1, 2012)

Si señor, le llamo +I porque es una alimentacion positiva que se conecta por medio de un contactor cuando se aplica la ignicion, este diodo proteje la fuente directamente entre el positivo y negativo de los 48V, claro siempre y cuando se haya aplicado la ignicion.

El diodo PK1 en cambio es el que va en paralelo con el motor en si, va del +48V al colector de modulo, es decir cancela los picos de corriente del motor estando en paralelo con el mismo.

segun se observa parece que en el modulo no hay un diodo que proteja directamente el transistor (entre C y E), sino solamente uno en paralelo con el motor y otro en paralelo con la fuente. quizas no sea necesario pero el modulo nuevo si trae uno entre colector y emisor, pero me parece que no se va usar, ya que el pico de corriente del motor lo polarizaria inversamente entonces da igual creo... verdad??

Saludos.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (May 1, 2012)

Ok ya viendo en donde va conectado no habría problema en montar el módulo, no me confirmaste de los otros diodos, estos estan aislados completamente???

saludos


----------



## Randall22 (May 1, 2012)

Si, estan aislados, es decir son independientes, solo debo verificar el tercero que es mas pequeño.. Por cierto ya compre el modulo, solo falta esperar, volvi a medir el voltaje del driver del modulo y no es 2 voltios! sino 1.4 o 1.5 voltios! segun el osciloscopio, esto no me hace muy feliz ya que el voltaje minimo de saturacion del modulo es 1.4 voltios a 100mA y me perocupa un poco no poderlo saturar y provocar mucha disipacion en el modulo. Voy a tratar de variar ese voltaje a 1.6V, esto variando la resistencia de base del transistor driver del modulo, sera conveniente? A 100mA en la base conseguria 50A con hfe de 500 y necesito al menos 100A..


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (May 3, 2012)

Hola Randall

Antes te modificar algo en la etapa de disparos, te aconsejo que montes el transistor y mires como se comporta la corriente a traves del colector para asi ver si es necesario cambiar algo, si el motor opera adecuadamente y el duty-cycle no se afecta (que es la forma en que el motor arranca, para y mantiene la corriente constante durante todo el rango de velocidad del motor), puedes dejarlo como está, aunque se que estamos en el límite minimo de operación, pero espera a que llegue el módulo y miras esto a ver como va vale??? De otro lado el módulo comprado fue el KS624530??

Saludos


----------



## Szy (May 3, 2012)

Hola, tengo problemas con un montacarga que tambien usa el ET439 (es la primera vez que participo de un foro, asi que si cometo alguna torpeza adelanto disculpas).
Qusiera saber si llegaron a en encotrar las Data Sheet del ET439 o en su defecto si pueden informarme cual es el pin out de ese modulo de IGBTs

Saludos


----------



## crismauro (May 3, 2012)

hola soy nuevo en el foro y me gustaria saber si don luis, randall22 y szy , ya que son muy expertos en el tema me podrian ayudar a revivir un montacargas tailift 18, veran el problema esta en la bateria pues esta ya termino su tiempo de vida y ya no rebibe la carga el cargador esta en perfecto estado pero laz placas de la bateria ya no, y quisiera saber si montando 4 baterias de 12v a 1000A en serie podria hacerlo andar sin quemar nada claro una conexion totalmente aislada y  sin desmontar la bateria ya que es el contrapeso.

de antemano agradesco el tiempo que invierten en el foro y mas si me pudieran ayudar


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (May 3, 2012)

Szy dijo:


> Hola, tengo problemas con un montacarga que tambien usa el ET439 (es la primera vez que participo de un foro, asi que si cometo alguna torpeza adelanto disculpas).
> Qusiera saber si llegaron a en encotrar las Data Sheet del ET439 o en su defecto si pueden informarme cual es el pin out de ese modulo de IGBTs
> 
> Saludos



@ szy en este post Randall subio una foto con el pinout del módulo, debido a que el datasheet de este es muy dificil de conseguir, pero en resumidas cuentas es un transistor darlington con 3 diodos aparte pero en el mismo modulo.

Saludos


----------



## crismauro (May 4, 2012)

don luis quisiera saber si me puede ayudar con la pregunta acerca de la conexion de las baterias de 12v mire soy estudiante de electromecanica y estoy haciendo mi residencia con este proyecto la verdad es una teoria que tengo pero si usted me pudiera ayudar le agradeceria mucho


----------



## Randall22 (May 4, 2012)

crismauro dijo:


> hola soy nuevo en el foro y me gustaria saber si don luis, randall22 y szy , ya que son muy expertos en el tema me podrian ayudar a revivir un montacargas tailift 18, veran el problema esta en la bateria pues esta ya termino su tiempo de vida y ya no rebibe la carga el cargador esta en perfecto estado pero laz placas de la bateria ya no, y quisiera saber si montando 4 baterias de 12v a 1000A en serie podria hacerlo andar sin quemar nada claro una conexion totalmente aislada y  sin desmontar la bateria ya que es el contrapeso.
> 
> de antemano agradesco el tiempo que invierten en el foro y mas si me pudieran ayudar




Hola Crismauro.

Podrias usar 4 baterias de 12 voltios pero no he visto todavia que sean muy comerciales las baterias de 12v en 1000Ah, hasta ahora he visto solo celdas de 2V en 1000Ah y tendrias que usar 24 de estas para alcanzar los 48V. Por otro lado si puedes conseguir estas baterias que dices de 12V en 1000Ah pues seria genial! pero de igual manera tendrias que quitar la bateria bateria vieja, ya que estas baterias si las hay tambien son muy pesadas y grandes. 

Revisa bien si las que te ofrecen son en realidad de 1000Ah y no las de 100Ah como las que usan los camiones y nos cuentas.

Saludos.


----------



## crismauro (May 5, 2012)

hola randall

gracias por responder, tienes razon tuve un error de dedo efectivamente la bateria seria de 100 ah es de un automotor convencional la idea es; si con la conexion en serie de 4 bat de 12v obtendria 48v con 100ah pero si conectara 2 series de 4 bat de 12v y terminara con una conexion  en serie paralelo obtendria los mismos 48v pero ahora serian 200ah. ahora la pregunta es ¿cuantos ah necesito para mantenerlo funcionando?


----------



## Randall22 (May 7, 2012)

crismauro dijo:


> hola randall
> 
> gracias por responder, tienes razon tuve un error de dedo efectivamente la bateria seria de 100 ah es de un automotor convencional la idea es; si con la conexion en serie de 4 bat de 12v obtendria 48v con 100ah pero si conectara 2 series de 4 bat de 12v y terminara con una conexion  en serie paralelo obtendria los mismos 48v pero ahora serian 200ah. ahora la pregunta es ¿cuantos ah necesito para mantenerlo funcionando?





Hola Crismauro.

Te respondi en el otro post (Problema Montacargas Caterpillar 36v. Motor o bateria averiada) ya que se adecua mejor el nombre del tema con el problema tuyo que en este caso es la bateria.

Saludos.


----------



## Randall22 (May 10, 2012)

Hola.

Don Luis ya llego el modulo que compre, se ve y se mide como nuevo  ahora estoy buscando una placa de aluminio grueso para montarlo, tambien pienso instalarle un ventilador que se activa a los 50º

Estuve haciendo mediciones con el modulo y unas fuentes variables de baja corriente, medi las siguientes corrientes de base: 

100 mA con 1.2V 
200 mA con 1.25V 
300 mA con 1.3V  

Esto quiere decir que vamos por buen camino, ya que el maximo del pulso del pre-driver es de 1.4V, es interesante porque los pulsos de la base no son planos durante su pico positivo sino que empiezan a 1.2 y mientras sigue el pulso en nivel alto sube hasta 1.4V aproximadamente de esta manera supongo que se limita mejor la corriente del motor.

Usted que piensa don Luis?

Saludos.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (May 10, 2012)

Hola randall

Pues manos a la obra!!!! con esas medidas que has hecho supone que estamos justo en el rango, confiemos en que esto siga en buen camino, la curva del transistor esta dentro del rango para el voltaje que comentas, lo importante es que los mantega para lograr la corriente base que se necesita y asi mantener la corriente en el colector.


Saludos


----------



## Randall22 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hola a todos.

Estoy muy contento con el resultado logrado debido a que ya monte el modulo en un disipador, le agregue dos ventiladores de fuente de CPU, un circuito que regula de 48V a 15 voltios, un temporizador con 555 en configuracion monoestable, y ademas un switch de temperatura que a se activa a los 50º y les da 14 voltios a los ventiladores  se ve muy bonito ya todo montado pero mejor aun fue cuando lo instale en el montacargas y funciono perfectamente a una corriente maxima de 70A cuando se suben las uñas solamente, en los demas movimientos apenas alcanza los 30A, estuve haciendo varias pruebas en las cuales el disipador alcanzo apenas los 52º centigrados y rapidamente enfriado por la accion de los ventiladores a 14V  jeje adjunto fotos del montaje antes de instalarlo en el montacargas que por cierto no lo he instalado mecanicamente todavia pero si tengo un espacio ya medido en su interior, solo hace falta un par de agujeros y un par de tornillos para dejarlo bien puestito 


Agradezco de gran manera la colaboracion de don Luis ya que al principio yo no estaba tan familiarizado con estos dispositivos: modulos darlington, IGBT y demas y gracias a su guia pude solucionar el problema y comprender muy bien el funcionamiento de estos dispositivos de potencia y control de motores en general


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Jun 6, 2012)

Randall de verdad que me alegra mucho el saber que todo salio bien , la unica recomendacion que te hago es que trates de fijar el disipador al chasis firmemente y uses entre el chasis del montacarga y el disipador de temperatura crema disipadora de calor esto con el proposito de que haya buena disipación y los ventiladores tengan que ser usados lo menos posible ya que el disipador para la corriente que se va a manejar lo veo pequeño.

Muchas gracias por el cumplido,!!!  la idea del foro es eso, darnos entre todos una mano cuando se necesite, una vez fogonazo me ayudo con un proyecto de una puente grúa y tenía que usar un sistema redundante de fuentes de 24 voltios y el con su aporte me ayudó muchisimo asi que Randall cuando se necesite algo ya sabes para eso está el foro de electronica!!!!

Saludos


----------



## Randall22 (Jun 8, 2012)

Gracias don Luis, 

De verdad no se que tan pequeño sea el disipador para la potencia usada pero fue el disipador mas grande que pude conseguir y aparte queda bien ajustado en el espacio limitado que tengo dentro del montacargas, quizas las imagenes engañen, pero el mismo es muy pesado y grueso, quisiera agregarle la pasta termica entre el chassis y el disipador pero tiene unas aletas que no lo dejan hacer contacto con el chassis, por cierto que son muchas aletas y de un grosor muy bueno por eso digo que quizas no se aprecie bien en las imagenes, pero adjunto una vieja imagen de cuando lo estaba empezando a montar, en esta se ven muy bien las aletas y el grosor del disipador.

Por cierto estuve haciendo mas pruebas y observe que la corriente alcanza los 110A amperios al arranque y los 80A en operacion de subir las uñas del montacargas, para llevarlo a 50º se requiere bajar y subir las uñas continuamente durante 5 minutos sin parar, es equivalente a subirlas aproximadamente 20 veces, eso me tranquiliza un poco ya que en la practica quizas no llegue a usarse tanto que le parece? 
La potencia total disipada por el transistor debe andar por 1V a 2V (VCE sat) multiplicado por 90A, eso da aproximadamente de 90W a 180W y segun la hoja de datos para que el dispositivo falle a 200W debe estar a mas de 120º y me parece dificil alcanzar esa temperatura  

De nuevo gracias y en cuanto tenga tiempo voy a participar en otros temas de este gran foro para devolver algo de la valiosa ayuda que han afrecido.

Saludos.


----------



## Randall22 (Jun 29, 2012)

Hola de nuevo,

Desafortunadamente el transistor de potencia fallo otra vez, simplemente se conecto la bateria del montacargas y el motor del sistema hidraulico empezo a girar como estaba antes con el transistor cortocircuitado, lo medi y efectivamente esta en cortocircuito, no se ha usado nada ni tampoco ha sufrido recalentamiento, estoy desorientado sobre la causa del daño, estoy seguro que no ha habido una excesiva corriente de base ni nada similar, que habra pasado??? De seguro se daño por la misma razón que se daño el modulo original pero que es? sera que el motor de vez en cuando se pone en corto? de esta manera al estar en corto por una milesima de segundo la corriente asciende a cientos de Amperios y esto es lo que pasa?

Me siento muy mal despues de todo el esfuerzo sigo en lo mismo es muy desalentador


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Jul 6, 2012)

Hola Randall perdon por no responder antes 

A los cuantos arranques de la bomba hidraulica el transistor falló?

Con esto que dices, es posible que el colector del motor esté sució o desgastado lo cual genera que se presenten arcos entre las delgas de este generando cortos, esta es la principal causa de falla en los controladores de motores en DC, a lo cual te recomiendo revises el colector del motor y de ser necesario lo mandes rectificar en un torno.  De otro lado el contactor de bypass que se tiene en el sistema no se estará activando aleatoreamente generando fallas?

 änimo y espero los comentarios!!!!


----------



## Randall22 (Jul 6, 2012)

Gracias don Luis,

El transistor fallo como a los 80 arranques de la bomba hidraulica pero afortunadamente logre observar que en el momento del problema estaba un conector de 16 pines del controlador mal conectado, es decir no la habia conectado hasta asegurar el contacto de todos los pines, esto causo que la base del transistor empezara a conducir, recuerdo que cuando conecte la bateria, el motor arranco con mediana fuerza y un segundo despues (cuando el transistor se cortocircuito) ya el motor funciono con mas fuerza y asi quedo. 

Hice unas pruebas dejando el conector ese de 16 pines desconectado y efectivamente provoca una corriente constante de 600ma en la base, lo cual al ser constante es un hecho que va a dañar el transistor.

Parece que es un error de diseño del controlador, ya que el conector de 16 pines ni siquiera
tiene que ver con la base del transistor, pero si afecta y lo pone a conducir, ademas el sistema hidraulico no usa un contactor que se active al darle la ignicion, sino que siempre que este conectada la bateria va estar el motor y transistor ya alimentado de los 48V.

Tengo el manual de servicio y logre ver que no hay señal en ese conector que me pueda afectar, por lo cual estoy desconcertado y aunque ya compre otro transistor igual tengo un poco de temor que me vaya a pasar lo mismo ya que no se como evitarlo...

Desearia que aunque el conector se suelte no me vaya a dañar el transitor pero bueno, espero simplemente asegurarme de dejarlo bien conectado cada vez que le de servicio.


Gracias nuevamente y sobre los daños que me comenta don Luis espero que nunca me ocurran tampoco


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Jul 6, 2012)

Pues randall esa corriente de 600mA da señas de que si hay algo mal en la etapa de control que llega a la base, por que si al momento de energizar se tiene esa corriente instantanea significa que se esta poniendo en saturacion el transistor sin ni siquiera hacer el duty-cycle por PWM para lograr un arranque controlado con aceleracion hasta alcanzar la velocidad nominal, ya tocaria revisar como está la señal que llega a la base del transistor(debe ser proporcional al PWM y duty-cycle que se desea tener en el colector del transistor de potencia) y con esto si hay algun fallo revisar de ahi para atras si algun transistor (en algunos circuitos se utiliza el par complementario PNP y NPN) esta fallando o en su defecto algun divisor de tension para la polarizacion de las bases esta con falla, otra cosa el pulso que sale del micro esta optoacoplado o va directamente a los transistores de la etapa de disparos???

Saludos


----------



## Randall22 (Jul 7, 2012)

Buenas noches.

Sinceramente creo que quizas no haya ningun componenete dañado en la etapa de disparo, lo que sucede es que de alguna manera se activa el circuito de disparo al desconectar los cables del conector antes mencionado de 16 pines, una vez reconectado dicho puedo medir en la base del darlington 0V y encender el montacargas y todo funciona bien, puedo ver los pulsos normales, por eso siento que ambos darlington el original y el que yo monte se dañaron porque al darle servicio alguna vez no dejaron bien asegurado el conector como me sucedio a mi, parece que no fue prevista por el fabricante la desconexion de dichos cables y posteriormente conectar la bateria, ya que es raro que esa corriente de base aparezca sin haberlo al menos encendido con la llave.

Por cierto que probando esa posibilidad dañe el transistor de disparo de encapsulado TO-220, me sucedio quitando el conector de 16 pines, poniendo bateria y dejando la corriente de base por 1 minuto (sin darle ignicion) , eso destruyo ese pre-driver, pero ya lo sustitui y puedo ver bien los pulsos de base para el darlington nuevo que me llega la otra semana espero!

Saludos


----------



## dj.jekson (Oct 1, 2012)

hola compañeros del foro.
tengo una gran duda  en cuanto a controlar por medio de PWM y mosfet, UNA RESISTENCIA CALEFACTORA, hice la conexion directa a la resistencia y estos fueron los datos:
150VDC
corriente:260mA
P=v*i=39W

Este es el mosfet que voy a utilizar, 
stw10nk60k el cual posee las siguientes caracteristicas:
VDss=600V
ID=10A
Pw=156w

SI LO PUEDO UTILIZAR SIN NINGUN PROBLEMA.


----------



## Randall22 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hola.

Pues para controlar una carga de 39W te quedaria sobrando capacidad del transistor, pues en la hoja de datos en la parte de SOA (safe operation area) puedes ver que para 150V y aplicando pulsos a 1 ms puedes alcanzar hasta los 7A sin destruir el transitor, ya que apenas vas a consumir 260ma te quedaria bien.

Segun los calculos de corriente y voltaje la resistencia calefactora tiene una resistencia de 57Ω puedes medirla y corroborar este valor para estar seguros que el consumo no ha de exceder los 260ma.

saludos.


----------



## laremilpu (May 4, 2015)

este elevador trae 4 igbt 1 maneja hacia adelante y hacia atras el elevador otro levanta las uñas y los otros 2 maneja la bomba de direccion .-
el driver que levanta la uña no funcionaba. 
el driver de hacia delante y hacia atras si.-
use la señal del driver que maneja hacia delante y hacia atras para mover el igbt que maneja la uña puentee las dos base para mover la maquina anduvo un rato ydepues no mas alguien me podia dar una mano? el igbtg e s un ET 439  y el driver son dos 2sc2516 y un 2sd1071


----------

